# MSI GeForce RTX 3060 Gaming X Trio



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2021)

The MSI GeForce RTX 3060 Gaming X Trio uses a huge triple-slot, triple-fan cooler that's much better than any other RTX 3060 we've tested today. Unsurprisingly, temperatures and noise levels in our RTX 3060 Gaming X Trio review are outstanding, with it runing incredibly cool while being whisper-quiet.

*Show full review*


----------



## NesteaZen (Feb 25, 2021)

LET'S GOOOOOOO. DEPRESSION

three fans? msi really doesn't care. bawls first









						EVGA GeForce RTX 3060 XC Review
					

EVGA engineered a compact dual-slot design with the RTX 3060 XC that will fit all cases. Unlike all other RTX 3060 cards we've tested today, a metal backplate is included. EVGA's card ticks at a rated boost of 1852 MHz, and the cooler features the idle-fan-stop capability.




					www.techpowerup.com
				



nvm. seems to be leading in noise and temps. so gg MSI for three fans.
@Dammeron

MSI and Asus really are pumping out good cards lately (since turing IIRC).
either one of these two always leads in temps, noise and/or power limit/performance.
sapphire seems to have dropped the ball, and evga has the support thing, upgrade path going for itself.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2021)

And again, you can buy one in 2023!


----------



## Dammeron (Feb 25, 2021)

As always, MSI presents a hugely oversized PCB, that has no sense whatsoever.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 25, 2021)

@W1zzard


> sale in three hours from now, at 6 PM Euro time


not whole eu has same time 
this should be CET


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> And again, you can buy one in 2023!


come on fall of 2022


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 25, 2021)

So it's basically a 2070 for more money. Amazing....


----------



## dyonoctis (Feb 25, 2021)

So it's comfirmed that BAR isn't enabled on desktop ampere yet ?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2021)

dyonoctis said:


> So it's comfirmed that BAR isn't enabled on desktop ampere yet ?


It's not mentioned in the NVIDIA reviewer's guide, so no not enabled yet. If I were NVIDIA I would save this for a boring day to get some extra PR


----------



## Midland Dog (Feb 25, 2021)

this is an utter turd. it barely beats TU106 a last generation die. if you are buying ampere 3060ti or better otherwise dont bother


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2021)

Isn't the xx60 version of this generation supposed to beat the xx80 version of the previous generation?  Nvidia said that RTX 3xxx was going to be such a jump over the previous generation????


----------



## Metroid (Feb 25, 2021)

3060 non ti is a failure and why 12gb for such a gpu?, is worse than 5700, the ti version is the one to have and is only 8gb, nothing makes sense anymore.


----------



## dyonoctis (Feb 25, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Isn't the xx60 version of this generation supposed to beat the xx80 version of the previous generation?  Nvidia said that RTX 3xxx was going to be such a jump over the previous generation????


I guess that this time around the 3060ti is the real xx60. Ampere jump from xx90 to xx60ti is decent... below that things don't make a lot of sense when you look at the price/perf ratio compared to last gen


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Feb 25, 2021)

MSI GeForce RTX 3060 Gaming X Trio is dirt cheap in Germany atm... It's only 599€ (732 bucks) LOL. What a joke!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2021)

Metroid said:


> nothing makes sense anymore


You saw my explanation for the technical reasons in the conclusion?


----------



## Anymal (Feb 25, 2021)

"It looks like the RTX 3060 is only marginally faster at RT than Ampere, seems the new RT cores don't make that much of a difference."
W1zz, what kind of sorcery is that?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2021)

Anymal said:


> "It looks like the RTX 3060 is only marginally faster at RT than Ampere, seems the new RT cores don't make that much of a difference."
> W1zz, what kind of sorcery is that?


fail t.t and I even had to read your post twice to find what's wrong .. fixing in the reviews


----------



## Metroid (Feb 25, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> You saw my explanation for the technical reasons in the conclusion?


Yeah, would either be 6gb or 12gb and 6gb right now would not make sense, I guess 8gb does not make sense either, where is the 16gb? That i wonder. AMD did it right, 16GB memory.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2021)

Metroid said:


> Yeah, would either be 6gb or 12gb and 6gb right now would not make sense, I guess 8gb does not make sense either, where is the 16gb? That i wonder. AMD did it right, 16GB memory.


16 GB = $$


----------



## Metroid (Feb 25, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> 16 GB = $$


Yeah, I know, for nvidia saving 8gb mmeory that makes another gpu = more profit for them, price would be the same anyway, i mean price sold at market price, not the fake msrp.


----------



## Xuper (Feb 25, 2021)

@W1zzard
Can you test on AMD SAM ?


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Feb 25, 2021)

Performance gain generation to generation:

GTX 760 -> 960 = +90%
GTX 960 -> 1060 = +72%
GTX 1060-> 2060 = +59%
*RTX 2060 ->3060 = +19%*

Why no reviewer is calling 3060 for what it really is, a total shitshow even at (non existent) MSRP?!


----------



## outpt (Feb 25, 2021)

RedelZaVedno said:


> Performance gain generation to generation:
> 
> GTX 760 -> 960 = +90%
> GTX 960 -> 1060 = +72%
> ...


getting banded,maybe.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 25, 2021)

This is for sure the most disappointing ampere card so far performance  wise and doesn't bode well for lower end cards.... Feel bad for people in the $200-300 bracket.


----------



## Pumper (Feb 25, 2021)

RedelZaVedno said:


> Performance gain generation to generation:
> 
> GTX 760 -> 960 = +90%
> GTX 960 -> 1060 = +72%
> ...


Yeah, 3060 looks especially bad when you get +50% performance when upgrading from 2070>3070 or 2080>3080, plus, in theory, only +70usd gets you +30% performance with the 3060Ti (compared to only +15% for +100usd 3060Ti vs 3070).

This should have been 279-299usd GPU max. As it is, the only people buying it will be the ones who can't find a 3060Ti in stock.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 25, 2021)

@W1zzard Still no plan to test mining performance? This is especially relevant now for 3060


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2021)

Xuper said:


> @W1zzard
> Can you test on AMD SAM ?


It only makes a small difference, but yes, next test system is Ryzen + PCIe 4 + SAM



xkm1948 said:


> @W1zzard Still no plan to test mining performance? This is especially relevant now for 3060


No plans. I tested it briefly, mining rate dropped to half the initial rate within 1 minute or so, as mentioned in the conclusion


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2021)

RTX 3050 Ti


----------



## N3M3515 (Feb 25, 2021)

Very underwhelming, i thought it would at least be on par with the 2070 Super.
This is a $250 MSRP gpu.


----------



## birdie (Feb 25, 2021)

Barely faster than the RTX 2060 Super
Barely more power efficient than the RTX 2060 Super
Overpriced as F
Halved mining rate in order to sell worthless crap/e-waste called CMP
I'm disappointed. My 1660 Ti will remain with me until NVIDIA releases a whole better midrange card at a sane price.


----------



## BSim500 (Feb 25, 2021)

W1zzard, is the "power consumption for 60Hz VSync" figure correct?-

RTX 3060Ti = 73w
RTX 3070 = 73w
RTX 2070S = 90w
RTX 2070 = 114w
RTX 3060 = *183w*

Aside from being out of whack with all the others, it actually seems higher at "60Hz" than under normal load. Or is the chart a mis-labelled "Furmark" chart (it's in the same place as older GPU reviews)?

Edit: Same iffy power figures with the other EVGA, Palit & Zotac reviews.


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Feb 25, 2021)

'Starting at £450...'. What a waste of time this line-up is. £550 will be the average price!


----------



## r9 (Feb 25, 2021)

Kicking myself for missing out on 1080ti for $250.


----------



## mechtech (Feb 25, 2021)

W1zz, did you have a chance to test out the anti-miner driver to see if it delivers??



N3M3515 said:


> Very underwhelming, i thought it would at least be on par with the 2070 Super.
> This is a $250 MSRP gpu.


More RTX, moar shaders, more silicon more $$$


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 25, 2021)

@W1zzard Power consumption figures seem odd.
Gaming: 177W
Maximum: 176W
V-Sync 60Hz: 183W

Something's fishy here. I'm thinking you need to recheck this.


----------



## ppn (Feb 25, 2021)

RedelZaVedno said:


> Performance gain generation to generation:
> 
> GTX 760 -> 960 = +90%
> GTX 960 -> 1060 = +72%
> ...



LOL take it easy, GTX 760 to GTX 960 is 10%, or call it single digit, you meant 9% right?

Yeah after the colossal failure comes the 1060. so have patience for 4060.

70-tier is always 50%.
60-tier is a little dodgy sometimes matches one generation back like 960=680 instead of 780, sometimes 1060=980.


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Feb 25, 2021)

ppn said:


> LOL take it easy, GTX 760 to GTX 960 is 10%, or call it single digit, you meant 9% right?
> 
> Yeah after the colossal failure comes the 1060. so have patience for 4060.
> 
> ...



The generationl jump between the 2060 to this is bad enough but when you add the price on top, you have one almighty stinker.


----------



## tfdsaf (Feb 25, 2021)

RedelZaVedno said:


> Performance gain generation to generation:
> 
> GTX 760 -> 960 = +90%
> GTX 960 -> 1060 = +72%
> ...


Probably because they are scared they will get black listed by Nvidia and won't get cards anymore. That doesn't excuse them not calling out Nvidia on this one, but they are more news mouths for Nvidia, rather than critics and reviewers. 

This is an utter crappy card and considering the msrp is really around $450, its one expensive turd.


----------



## B-Real (Feb 25, 2021)

So this card is exactly a 2070 w/o RT and between a 2070 and 2070S with RT. For $330 that's a pity for me.


----------



## ODOGG26 (Feb 25, 2021)

Why is this "Highly Recommended". This card is total garbage. Seriously trash. Very disappointed.


----------



## geon2k2 (Feb 25, 2021)

It is already out of stock in major retailers around my location and the price was equivalent of 800 to 950 EUR, depending on the model 
Lol, there is no need for scalpers anymore legit retails can scalp as well.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 25, 2021)

ODOGG26 said:


> Why is this "Highly Recommended". This card is total garbage. Seriously trash. Very disappointed.


If you're specifically looking to buy a 3060, then this is the card you should get.
It's not a class-wide recommendation, rather a model-wide recommendation.


----------



## Noztra (Feb 25, 2021)

ODOGG26 said:


> Why is this "Highly Recommended". This card is total garbage. Seriously trash. Very disappointed.


Because its a Nvidia GPU. They always get “highly recommended” on TPU.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm getting feelings of deja vu from this.
When I got the 3060Ti, I debated getting this or that.

That reminds me of May 2016 when the Moto G4 Plus was launched. The G4 was cheaper and didn't have the fingerprint scanner that the G4 Plus had, but the G4 was scheduled to launch a few months later.
Like the 3060, the G4 was also anticlimactic.

I got the G4 Plus then and the 3060Ti now. So it was the right choice both times, inspite of being the more expensive one.



Noztra said:


> Because its a Nvidia GPU. They always get “highly recommended” on TPU.


That's BS.


----------



## squallheart (Feb 25, 2021)

@W1zzard

I would like to know if the results in the charts from the older cards (such as the 3080/3070, 5700XT) are taken from your old tests results or are they ran again when you conduct this test?


----------



## B-Real (Feb 26, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> If you're specifically looking to buy a 3060, then this is the card you should get.
> It's not a class-wide recommendation, rather a model-wide recommendation.


I don't see the reason to buy the highest quality of coolers for a midrange card with 170W TDP.


*HH, what happened to the cool performance per W graphs?*



squallheart said:


> @W1zzard
> 
> I would like to know if the results in the charts from the older cards (such as the 3080/3070, 5700XT) are taken from your old tests results or are they ran again when you conduct this test?



If you check those original benchmarks and see the same results in different games as in this one, than it's the old.


----------



## Crackong (Feb 26, 2021)

My thoughts:

When everything can be found in MSRP:
This product doesn't make sense when there is a 3060Ti with $399 MSRP.

When everything cannot be found in MSRP:
This product doesn't make sense higher than MSRP.

They clearly marked the "MSRP" based on the inflated pricing / card performance of 3060Ti
Stupid product in stupid config with stupid pricing.


----------



## watzupken (Feb 26, 2021)

Dammeron said:


> As always, MSI presents a hugely oversized PCB, that has no sense whatsoever.


I agree it is overkill for a card at this level, but for a higher end card, it is actually better. The reference design from Nvidia for the RTX 3080 for example is very cram due to a smaller than usual PCB. As a result, all the hot components, GPU, VRAM and VRM are clustered together which makes them run hotter than if you space them out with a bigger PCB. The edge temp shows that they are in the healthy temp range, but the junction temp prove otherwise.



Anymal said:


> "It looks like the RTX 3060 is only marginally faster at RT than Ampere, seems the new RT cores don't make that much of a difference."
> W1zz, what kind of sorcery is that?


It depends on which card you are comparing the RTX 3060 against. While Nvidia claimed that the second gen RT cores are up to 2x faster, you need to remember that it has less RT cores as compared to the likes of the RTX 2070, i.e (28 vs 36 RT cores). Even the RTX 2060 has a higher RT core count at 30.



Crackong said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> When everything can be found in MSRP:
> This product doesn't make sense when there is a 3060Ti with $399 MSRP.
> ...


When everything is at MSRP, I agree that the RTX 3060 Ti is probably the best in value. But that does not mean that there is no place for the RTX 3060. As you go down the product stack, usually the pricing becomes tighter, i.e. USD 399 vs 329. While in the dollar sense, its just 70 bucks, but in a percentage sense, it is quite a steep jump, and not everyone will want to spend that much % more since the RTX 3060 suits their needs anyway.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 26, 2021)

squallheart said:


> @W1zzard
> 
> I would like to know if the results in the charts from the older cards (such as the 3080/3070, 5700XT) are taken from your old tests results or are they ran again when you conduct this test?


They are not retested for each review, because I make changes to the test system only every few months. The results are still valid because I'm not patching the OS or games.

Right now I'm setting up my 2021 GPU review bench, which has new games, drivers, etc. and everything will be retested for that



B-Real said:


> HH, what happened to the cool performance per W graphs?


There's a single chart as "efficiency" now


----------



## THU31 (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice mining advertisement on techpowerup.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 26, 2021)

The performance/value of this card is amazing.


----------



## Xuper (Feb 26, 2021)

Holysht ! My god , this crazy price. I think I should be very carefully not to blow my card up.


----------



## squallheart (Feb 27, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> They are not retested for each review, because I make changes to the test system only every few months. The results are still valid because I'm not patching the OS or games.
> 
> Right now I'm setting up my 2021 GPU review bench, which has new games, drivers, etc. and everything will be retested for that
> 
> ...


Thanks good to know! :）


----------



## Lindatje (Feb 27, 2021)

Not relevant, performance is too little compared to the previous series and the price is way too high.
The xx60 series should really be under € 250. The power consumption is also constantly increasing and with it the heat and therefore better coolers have to be installed.


----------



## Frick (Mar 1, 2021)

Yeah still incredibly happy with my €300 RTX2060. I kinda regreted spending so much on hardware for a while (considering I'm not much of a gamer any more) but as it turns out it was a really good buy.


----------



## NesteaZen (Mar 1, 2021)

Frick said:


> Yeah still incredibly happy with my €300 RTX2060. I kinda regreted spending so much on hardware for a while (considering I'm not much of a gamer any more) but as it turns out it was a really good buy.


even a rx580 was a good buy in >Sept. while most build helpers on reddit in >June were saying to wait, I mostly advised to buy then bc you really didn't know what was going to happen.

Could've bought two rx580 and hoarded. new €150-180 they sell now for €350 used. sealed new, probably more.

I suspected something will happen with the console launch happening too. hilarious stuff tbh


----------



## IceShroom (Mar 1, 2021)

2.5 Slot 3 Fan cooler on a 180W card??? Those AIB need to pay up for wasting important resources.


----------



## NesteaZen (Mar 1, 2021)

IceShroom said:


> 2.5 Slot 3 Fan cooler on a 180W card??? Those AIB need to pay up for wasting important resources.


that's what I thought at first too, but go compare the temps/ fan RPMs to other models.


----------



## IceShroom (Mar 1, 2021)

NesteaZen said:


> that's what I thought at first too, but go compare the temps/ fan RPMs to other models.


Two Fan 2 Slot models are still quite and cool.


----------



## NesteaZen (Mar 1, 2021)

@IceShroom
may be but 2000 rpm is not 1200 rpm, and 10° is 10°. if you don't need the space, I'd go with triple fan ez


----------



## IceShroom (Mar 1, 2021)

NesteaZen said:


> @IceShroom
> may be but 2000 rpm is not 1200 rpm, and 10° is 10°. if you don't need the space, I'd go with triple fan ez


2000RPM will be still quiter than a AIO pump that everybody runs this day. And fan will 2000RPM when playing game and that time most will only hear game sound not gup's fan sound.


----------



## NesteaZen (Mar 1, 2021)

@IceShroom great pivot


----------



## Tom Sunday (Mar 3, 2021)

ShurikN said:


> So it's basically a 2070 for more money. Amazing....


A regular at the stripcenter computer shop today has a 1080ti. On the comparison charts it looks like it wouldn't be worth an upgrade to the 3060? We all agreed its far better to wait until the 3080 becomes readily available at regular market prices before taking any jump. I personally always wait with GPU upgrades until I get about double the performance to what I have, and generally stay away from any top tier cards proffering for twice the price a paltry 20% - 40% more performance. One of the Bangladesh boys said: "Anyone now buying a 3060 is a panic buyer and deserves what he gets."

Simply an aside: The word has been from the computer show dealers that if the 'Crypto Miner' 3000 series GPU mass-sales will come about, that a slew of 980ti and 1080 and even some 2080's used cypto cards will hit the secondary market at super favorable prices. The only question: Would you buy a cheap crypto card to tie you over until time will heal all wounds or until until hell freezes over?


----------



## Sudadrem (Jun 6, 2022)

Great card review.. i wondering about the thermal pads size before dismantling my card for repasting and pading.
Any one have the thickness of the pads?


----------

